# I have a micropenis



## Yokisano (Jan 5, 2012)

Okay so you relate to Amine. Okay I can see that. And I wasn't talking about finding a partner or changing... I'm at a loss for what point you're trying to make...

oh i see... So even though she sounds "dramatic or helpless" she's "coming to grips with finding a partner won't be easy"... Probably after a rough experience. 

I guess we picked out different things - to me it sounds like a bunch of ranting and insulting.


----------



## theninjapotato (Mar 23, 2014)

I'm not sure what wasn't clear about what she said. She can't change the way she is, so she's declaring that she's going to try to make it work, and it really isn't up to anyone to judge her for the way she is. What about that is ranting or insulting? Really, she's the opposite of helpless because she's come to terms with the reality of something she is "helpless" to change. With all due respect, I think you should reread her posts.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## eydimork (Mar 19, 2014)

I got really excited and then I realized she was just talking about her gigantic clit. Bummer.


----------



## Yokisano (Jan 5, 2012)

You actually said "helpless" but whatever... I've run out of time and care for this thread. Have a good night guys.


----------



## Dao (Sep 13, 2013)

Amine said:


> Would Socrates have been great had he not been a gadfly? I could hardly compare myself to Socrates, but perhaps it illustrates my point. Communication isn't all about people's feelings. It isn't all about popularity.


Socrates was put to death by own his _polis _on spurious charges because he annoyed too many people. So perhaps there is a better point illustrated by his example that you're missing…


----------



## Amine (Feb 23, 2014)

I know it is ridiculous and edgy, but I still really think there is an important point buried underneath here that people are still missing.

Personality is set in stone. Someone born an INTP will always be an INTP. In that sense it is like a physical body that no one can see. We choose the aspects of our personality roughly equal to the extent to which we choose our bodies.

Can work be done? To a degree. If you are heavy, you can lose weight sometimes. For the vast majority of it, though, you are stuck with the body you were given.

It follows, of course, that some bodies have extreme proportions. The same must be true of personalities. The fact that a personality is invisible, though, leads to a whole heap of confusion about what can and can't be changed. Someone who is too short or tall for their liking is not going to spend much time worrying about trying to shrink or grow. It just is what it is.

Let's say, though, that you are on the extreme of a cognitive process polarity. There is no shortage of people in the world basically screaming "CHANGE WHO YOU ARE" as if it can be greatly done. There's a reason for that--a lot of us very much want to be more or less of some quality... more confident, more funny, more outgoing, more intelligent. If these qualities had some physical representation, I think we wouldn't worry so much about changing who we are.

And in the end, why should we need to? Some people are shy--that's OK. Some people are serious, introverted, and simple--all OK. We all have strengths and weaknesses. It is better to "go with the flow of them" than to constantly battle something that you'll never change. That means doing what you like to do, being who you are. The analogy to micropenises is certainly amusing, but I don't think anyone who read the OP carefully would think I am trying to insult them. Rather, it is clear that my message regarding people who have micropenises is that they have a lot to offer but society overlooks them because of the way it is set up. Would anyone here be willing to say there is no issue with the way things work currently? Like I said, the fact that almost half of marriages end in divorce is something of an indicator that we are generally going about things the wrong way. It could be better.

By the same token, would someone with a micropenis do well to play the same game as other people? No. If you have something about you that is that unique, you've got to play by a different set of rules. The same is true for me. There is no way I will ever be able to carry on a traditional relationship/marriage/family. I would have realized that a lot time ago, but it is 1) physically invisible and 2) contrary to how I was raised. That's what I think it so important about my point. It's something we are overlooking. Too many people try to work within a system that isn't designed for them. 

*
@Irondust you missed the point. Yes, Socrates was annoying, but he turned out great, didn't he? And he made a tremendous contribution. The point IS that he was annoying and yet was still great.


----------



## Dao (Sep 13, 2013)

Amine said:


> @_Irondust_ you missed the point. Yes, Socrates was annoying, but he turned out great, didn't he? And he made a tremendous contribution. The point IS that he was annoying and yet was still great.


There's nothing great about behaving so obnoxiously that you are wanted dead when you could have just as easily written your brilliant contributions down and handed them to your students or fellow philosophers without winding up in an unsalvageable situation. I also do not believe anyone here is suggesting exact conformity to social standards or completely and radically revolutionizing your entire personal makeup. However, I personally see very little reason why investing in personal growth and wising up a bit, which is a more nuanced idea, is so distasteful.


----------



## Amine (Feb 23, 2014)

Irondust said:


> There's nothing great about behaving so obnoxiously that you are wanted dead when you could have just as easily written your brilliant contributions down and handed them to your students or fellow philosophers without winding up in an unsalvageable situation.


Socrates would probably agree with you that he wasn't perfect. The point I am repeatedly trying to make here is that people have limits. Maybe Socrates made every effort he could, and still fell short of perfection. There is always "a little more we could do", apparently. It is easy to look back and criticize one's behavior, but that practice often fails to take into account all the circumstances. There is only so much a person can do without life seeming to be drudgery. That's the pain of it. I know damn well what I _could be doing_ right now that would be considered "correct." I should really clean my apartment. I should really go to bed. I should really get my taxes done. I should really eat a more balanced diet. I should really keep in better touch with my friends. I should really stop whoring around the internet so much. 

Yatta yatta yatta. I could go on.

Problem is, life is short, and I am enjoying myself. There is a point at which concern for personal growth and "wising up a bit" becomes excessive and torturous. I will go up to that line, and no further. Unfortunately, that leaves a lot undone. Guess I'm only human.



> I also do not believe anyone here is suggesting exact conformity to social standards or completely and radically revolutionizing your entire personal makeup. However, I personally see very little reason why investing in personal growth and wising up a bit, which is a more nuanced idea, is so distasteful.


Well, you'd be surprised. I think a lot of people would look at my life and immediately think it was wrong, that I couldn't possibly be happy or alright. I'm a bum, a loser, and a loner.

It's like that pirate dude from the movie _Dodgeball_. He is happily himself until Vince Vaugn's character angrily decides to knock some common sense into him: "look at you, who do you think you are, who dresses like a pirate" etc. A few minutes later the guy shows up looking like a normal person, and it is just sad. Same thing happens in an episode of _Trailer Park Boys_... there is some lame white rapper guy who gets told off by a real and famous rapper, and he decides to "wise up" and be normal, and it is like... depressing.

The absolute same is true of me. _I am a nut_. I really am. I can't not be. I have tried REALLY HARD not to be, and it always falls apart. Like the pirate and the white rapper, I realize I am an outcast and what I would have to do to be normal (some quite simple things, even), but more and more I shun that common sense. 

What is it worth to be a mediocre personality? What would I gain from this "personal growth" as opposed to doing what I was inherently moved to do? By my reckoning, I guess it would have to be a comfortable sense of arrogance. I could look at people having fun and sneer, tell them to wise up a little, like me. I think, though, that in the end it would really just amount to my envy; the sense that I am not enjoying myself so why should anyone else?

If wisdom comes at the expense of being a character, I'm not interested. But is it really wisdom?


----------



## Dedication (Jun 11, 2013)

Amine said:


> Someone born an INTP will always be an INTP.


Can you prove this?


----------



## Amine (Feb 23, 2014)

Dedication said:


> Can you prove this?


Genetic and environmental influences on the continuou... [J Pers. 1998] - PubMed - NCBI

In other words, personality is significantly genetic. Good luck changing your genes at will. Quod erat demonstrandum.


----------



## Jennywocky (Aug 7, 2009)

Well, kudos at least for using the word Procrustean. I thought I was the only one who used that word.


----------



## VoodooDolls (Jul 30, 2013)

however i...


----------



## Lurianar (Apr 17, 2013)

I laughed way too much for this.


----------



## Dedication (Jun 11, 2013)

Amine said:


> Genetic and environmental influences on the continuou... [J Pers. 1998] - PubMed - NCBI
> 
> In other words, personality is significantly genetic. Good luck changing your genes at will. Quod erat demonstrandum.


You're already changing your viewpoint. Previously you said that: 



Amine said:


> Personality is set in stone. Someone born an INTP will always be an INTP.


But 'significantly genetic' does not mean 'set in stone'.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

I typically put things like this in my livejournal.


----------



## Mr.Venture (Dec 25, 2011)

Yo @Amine, feel free to grab a nap under my Fe giga-junk. Damn thing is always erect as it is. Least it can do is provide some shade from the harsh rays of people's expectations.

Your point is totally taken. Though there's much to be said for personal transformation (and I'm pretty sure Socrates would agree), best get a good pair of boots if you plan on a long walk. Thing I probably least accept is my own limitations, but I get a lot further when I make that effort. Steve the Pirate is much better than Steve the Dude. I believe Diogenes had the right idea - "time for another bath."

So, what's a Ti 'specially good for?


----------



## Xenograft (Jul 1, 2013)

I like this thread.


----------



## Amine (Feb 23, 2014)

Mr.Venture said:


> Yo @Amine, feel free to grab a nap under my Fe giga-junk. Damn thing is always erect as it is. Least it can do is provide some shade from the harsh rays of people's expectations.
> 
> Your point is totally taken. Though there's much to be said for personal transformation (and I'm pretty sure Socrates would agree), best get a good pair of boots if you plan on a long walk. Thing I probably least accept is my own limitations, but I get a lot further when I make that effort. Steve the Pirate is much better than Steve the Dude. I believe Diogenes had the right idea - "time for another bath."
> 
> So, what's a Ti 'specially good for?


Hmmm... let's see. Hard to really isolate Ti. Bluntness, I suppose. Lack of frivolity and ostentation. Willingness to argue mechanics/understanding over drive for harmony. Concern only for facts. My extremity in this regard makes me abrasive.


----------



## Mr.Venture (Dec 25, 2011)

Ah, but given how delicate and roundabout us Fe types can be - all those FEELINGS! - a little blunt directness can be pretty important. Fer'instance, I'm usually impressed by the sheer wit thinkin' types bring to any interaction. Never in a million years could I be so sharp-tongued as that. Plus, I can put A an' B together and come up with "more common than flies on a cow's backside." But it seems the T types do that on a _broader_ scale - like "my Fe is totally a micropenis!"

Know why singers like myself appreciate the drummer? Who the hell wants to try and sing when they want to play the drums! Basically, yeah, it's a good thing you're different since the world needs just the different that you are.


----------



## tangosthenes (Oct 29, 2011)

So....I have just become aware I have 8 penises, all of degrading size, and 4 which enter into my body along my waist. I'm going to be like the chocolate fountain at an orgy.


----------



## Azereiah (Mar 25, 2014)

Freud would have a field day here.

Also, I disagree with personality type being completely set in stone. It may be for some, but for others it shifts over a period of time (potentially causing a great deal of instability in their comfort zones and a reputation for unpredictability). The brain works in strange ways.

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevinaswell (May 6, 2009)

This post just blew my mind.

I'm relatively well endowed (being bashful, really), and I feel the same way as all of this.

EDIT: Hey, OP....can we be best buds forever?


----------



## SharpestNiFe (Dec 16, 2012)

If you consider the clitoris a "micropenis," then you heard it here first, folks: I love penis!

Interesting metaphor. But as a well-endowed man, I've gotta say that I'm sure there are some perks to a micropenis that is a negative about having a large penis. Society, for some reason, thinks having a large penis is an awesome thing.

Well, it is HOWEVER there are drawbacks. I've literally stripped down, and the girl has told me "yeah, I'm not putting THAT inside of me."

If someone with a micropenis wanted me to donate 2 inches, I might consider it.

As an INFJ, I'll give you some of my Fe if you give me some Ti. Works literally AND metaphorically.


----------



## Kevinaswell (May 6, 2009)

SharpestNiFe said:


> If you consider the clitoris a "micropenis," then you heard it here first, folks: I love penis!
> 
> Interesting metaphor. But as a well-endowed man, I've gotta say that I'm sure there are some perks to a micropenis that is a negative about having a large penis. Society, for some reason, thinks having a large penis is an awesome thing.
> 
> ...


The BIGGEST (no pun, just fun!) drawback in my opinion is the psychological aspect. Everyone can easily imagine the psychological state of an average man...but no one seems to attribute the well-endowed with any real characteristics.

What SHOULD you think about? Gay, straight, lady, whatever?

If they are 'large' be wary of:

-narcissism
-abuse
-emotional neglect
-abandonment
-and things of that nature.

It's rare that good things come from a man whom is constantly reassured by nothing but his penis, is the point.


----------



## pretense (Jan 2, 2013)

SharpestNiFe said:


> If you consider the clitoris a "micropenis," then you heard it here first, folks: I love penis!
> 
> Interesting metaphor. But as a well-endowed man, I've gotta say that I'm sure there are some perks to a micropenis that is a negative about having a large penis. Society, for some reason, thinks having a large penis is an awesome thing.
> 
> ...


I wouldn't know, but a possible draw back of having a massive penis would be that it simply wouldn't fit in the vagina. Really, how big can the vagina be?

Certainly having a small penis has its benefits. I for one, the owner of a rather tiny penis, have found that the stealth capabilities of the small penis are something to be desired. For instance, if I am quiet enough, I can sneak right up behind them and slip it in undetected. Quite clearly this is an evolutionary advantage, completely eliminating the need for courtship. On the bases of this advantage I predict that one day there will be no big cocks, only small cocks. Big cocks don't stand a chance against evolution.


----------



## Dao (Sep 13, 2013)

Amine said:


> _I am a nut_.


/thread


----------



## Kevinaswell (May 6, 2009)

consciousness said:


> I wouldn't know, but a possible draw back of having a massive penis would be that it simply wouldn't fit in the vagina. Really, how big can the vagina be?
> 
> Certainly having a small penis has its benefits. I for one, the owner of a rather tiny penis, have found that the stealth capabilities of the small penis are something to be desired. For instance, if I am quiet enough, I can sneak right up behind them and slip it in undetected. Quite clearly this is an evolutionary advantage, completely eliminating the need for courtship. On the bases of this advantage I predict that one day there will be no big cocks, only small cocks. Big cocks don't stand a chance against evolution.


This would be grand, no? No pun intended.

Science has proven the opposite, though. Women really do like big dicks it seems, and reproduction of such ultimately is on their shoulders :-\


Not to mention the gays.....


----------



## Leviticus Cornwall (Mar 27, 2014)

I have 3 inches to give before I'm even average metaphorically and literally 


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## theft23 (Feb 10, 2014)

KraChZiMan said:


> I am not bothering to read the rest of your post.
> 
> That's what you're going to get for being a sensationalist bastard!
> 
> ...


Happens all the time bro


----------



## Cosmic Hobo (Feb 7, 2013)

On the subject of penises (or penes): did you know that the penis is the square root of minus one?

Viz:
"The erectile organ can be equated with the √-1, the symbol of the signification produced above, of the jouissance [ecstasy] it restores–by the coefficient of its statement–to the function of a missing signifier: (-1)." 
-- Lacan

(Do you feel suitably edified?)


----------



## Leviticus Cornwall (Mar 27, 2014)

So essentially you are referring to the penis as imaginary.


----------



## Populifolia (Feb 4, 2014)

I have nothing else to add.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Amine said:


> Unfortunately it is too late. This thread, and my current thoughts on the matter, spring from my lifelong failure. I have always tried, always felt there must be something wrong with me. Nonetheless, no matter how hard I tried, my progress amounted to little. I have never even had a relationship that lasted more than about 3 months, and of those I have had 2, 3 if you want to be technical. Again, I can't really emphasize enough the extent to which I tried to make it work and be normal, too. I desperately wanted this.
> 
> So desperately, in fact, it almost killed me. I spent a great deal of 2013 seriously contemplating suicide. I figured it was over. And it was. That was true, there was no "on the bright side".
> 
> ...


I'm sorry but you are gen Y. A bit early to declare "I will never be good at X". Come back on your death bed maybe?


----------



## Amine (Feb 23, 2014)

I want to outdo myself. I want this to be profoundly radical.

People need to understand the immutability of personality. Even within this thread many, maybe most of the posts professed the belief that I could change, that I just wasn't trying hard enough, etc. I even predicted that in the OP. Many even, here and elsewhere, repeatedly say that I have this attitude because of my failure; that it isn't a matter of me having low Fe, but a matter of my having failed and lashing out because of it.

This demonstrates a characteristic reaction of humans to things that are different from themselves, things that have not been assimilated into culture. It is groupthink at its finest. The cure, I believe, begins with the destruction of the belief in free will. I am an advocate of Sam Harris' view on free will, namely that it doesn't exist, and I recently followed his debate with compatibilist philosopher Dan Dennet with great interest. You can search youtube for Sam Harris and free will, but the one video I post here I want to really stick.

I set it to start at 38:44 so if it doesn't start there, you might want to set it there. I saw this a few months ago and was amazed by it, and haven't really been able to forget it. My gut reaction to its content, zoophiles, is shock and confusion. How could people sexually love animals? It just don't seem right. This, however, is a great example of _just not being able to change_ no matter how hard you try.






This is it. This is the most important message the world can learn right now. This solves all other issues at the root - with it, you don't need separate revolutions for race rights, gender rights, sexual orientation rights, and so on. It's the _who you are_ revolution. 

I don't see how people are so blind. It really is groupthink. The same people who, say, now accept homosexuality as normal fail to look back and distill the lesson from history, that there was a time when those people were predominantly and unjustly seen as sick and/or disgusting - and that we can apply that to those groups and people who we feel that way about now. We can ask ourselves if those people are trying to be like that, and if they are, why? Why would a person adopt an orientation that destroys them socially, that makes them the target of hatred, and that ruins their family?

The basis for blame and hatred disappears when free will disappears. When you believe that people freely chose to act criminally or even just outside the norm, you have some basis for saying they should be punished, for saying they deserve to be tormented for their decision to act "anti-socially" or in "sin". How ridiculous is it that some religious people still believe (people I know in real life as examples) that homosexuals go to hell? That God created these people, and somehow, for some reason, they chose to go against God and love the same sex, a decision that the bible says sends them to hell. 

There is no free will. People spend decades deluding themselves that there is, trying to try to be different from who they are, and failing. Perhaps the delusion comes from language itself. To say that these people "try" does imply that they have the free will to try. What really happens, apparently, is that "trying" just happens as an illusion, for some reason. Again, having overlaid reality with language has the tendency to make weird things like this apparently happen.

And it all comes back to me. I feel better for having realized this in some ways, worse in others. I feel better because I know I can't help how things have gone. I used to blame myself and have low self-esteem because I thought I was lazy and selfish. I thought I must be a bad person to be so unanimously rejected from social groups. I couldn't understand what I was doing wrong not to find myself with close friendships like others had, or to feel like I fit in. It may look otherwise from my tone, but I have always been very nice and soft-spoken IRL, never mean or uncouth. If I went out to some meetup group right now, I would make conversation with people, I would ask them questions about themselves, etc. and yet, I will still find myself apart from it all, not clicking, just keeping up the hollow charm that never leads to closeness. I don't know how to achieve that closeness with people. It's an alien concept to me, and that is why I am an alien in this society; a recluse; a loner. 

Unable to form the connections that are worth forming, I stay at home now and I don't talk to anyone, except online. Online helps because the conversations are slower and more developed. I can choose which ones interest me. IRL, I don't think I have common interests with just about anyone, especially not the kind that form close bonds. Some people do like to talk about information, yes, but that doesn't tend to hit them at the heart, and I remain just some pedantic aloof person, even if I am not shy and I have no trouble chatting. It's the topics. It's like there is this shell that prohibits me from talking about anything personal or emotional. I will _never_ open up. For me to open up would be for the guy in the video to stop loving horses. It's just not who I am. I am a very guarded person. I keep everyone away. 

As an afterthought, maybe I am more honest than others here. In many ways I think people have reacted against these ideas so strongly because they aren't at the point of giving up yet like I am. The irony is that we have all retreated to the virtual world to get our needs fulfilled, and yet I'll often have someone with far more posts and online presence than me tell me I am just saying this all because I have failed to try in the real world. People can be quite blind to what's right in front of them when egos are involved.

What's the solution? I don't know. I guess it is just moving on like I am. The internet is my beloved horse. I can't leave it, it gives me what I need (although truth be told, I am always an outsider even on internet forums). From the outside I probably look unhealthy for doing this--who doesn't have a social life IRL? Much like the horse-man, I wish I did. I wish I could have it both ways like a lot of people do, not having to choose between who they are and having a place in society. It gets me down sometimes, but usually I'm just moving on. I think things will get better in the future, I really do. Society is maturing, we are learning about the brain and psychology, and worlds are opening up in front of us.


----------



## Donovan (Nov 3, 2009)

Amine said:


> to not change but *fully embrace* what you are


you could say that this is how you change... it's like trying to run from your mirror image, but there's a tension stretched between yourself and the side you reject, that only allows a certain amount of distance before slamming you back in place, as one.

it's like you can't run too far away from it; in your case by being--or trying to be--what others expect, because that'll just create more and more tension, resulting in another "metaphorical crash". or you can try to maintain some balancing act between yourself and the world, to maintain that tension... 

so the (simplistic view of our) options are: 1) to forever run against what is natural for oneself, 2) to pick neither--with a foot in each--or 3), to fully accept the reality of our situation and to accept oneself (point of thread?), with the hopes that this'll lead to growth. (seems counter-intuitive, but it's the only thing that really makes sense to me...). 


anyhow, i don't think it's a "bad thing". you're delivery seems to be lacking to some, but i thought it was pretty damn funny (and i want to say that micropenises can be enlarged with cycles of hormone treatment during certain periods of ones life... or something?).


----------

